# Silkie hen



## Kokoschicks

I have a question. My Silkie hen has what it looks like is spurs on her feet! How can this be if she is a hen? She has laid eggs before and she is 10 months old. But stopped laying through winter. Does this mean anything or could I get some info on this? Thanks!


----------



## Kokoschicks

And she is obviously not a good breed Silkie because she doesn't have perfect feathered feet! But she and my Silkie rooster were bought as Silkie chicks!


----------



## rob

i can see 5 toes, wich all silkies have but cant see the spurs ?


----------



## Kokoschicks

Seeing the bottom. On this pic you can see it better its right where a spur on s rooster would be


----------



## kaufranc

No feathers either. That's weird. Maybe she is a mix?


----------



## Kokoschicks

Well she was bought from a hatchery but I guess some silkies don't have feathered feet if their not show quality


----------



## Kokoschicks

kaufranc said:


> No feathers either. That's weird. Maybe she is a mix?


Her brother that was from the same hatch had feathered feet!


----------



## rob

ah, now i see them. hmm. it looks alot more masculine than my silkie, interesting one this one.


----------



## Energyvet

Some hens get spur buds. No big deal.


----------



## Kokoschicks

Alright bud thanks! Sounds gooodd!! Are any of your silkies laying over the winter??


----------



## sallycat19

We've got 4 silkies and since the weather got cold and it gets dark earlier here in the UK, they haven't laid a single egg, they are all well and eat plenty, so I presume this is normal!


----------



## Kokoschicks

Ya I have two of them and neither of them laid all winter so far


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> No feathers either. That's weird. Maybe she is a mix?


i have 2 silkie hens that might be mixed
1 only has 4 toes but the other has all 5, both do have feathered feet though.


----------



## Energyvet

Booted bantam maybe?


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> Booted bantam maybe?


 they both look to be silkie but one has the wrong # of toes


----------



## PouletdePouf

I have come across 4 toed silkies & I think some breeding lines are becoming inbred. I've seen mixed silkies & they usually have 5 toes. As for the lack of feathers on leg & feet, that's a result of breeding. Koko, your hen is a non-bearded & I've noticed they don't seem to be as poofy as the bearded. Non-bearded are becoming rarer because bearded are preferred.


----------



## kaufranc

Are the bearded Silkies more expensive then the non bearded? Or does that not matter?


----------



## PouletdePouf

Well, hatcheries don't make a distinction & they have same price. Most flock owners have one type or the other. I guess it depends on the marketing of the person doing the selling. I've found that "show" or "breeder" quality (abbreviated SQ & BQ), you will see a higher price tag.


----------



## rob

i have a silkie and she hasnt laid all winter. shes happy though, even if she is looking a little scruffy in this weather lol


----------



## piglett

rob said:


> i have a silkie and she hasnt laid all winter. shes happy though, even if she is looking a little scruffy in this weather lol


 she could be on a slow molt


----------

